# Ridgid K-1 combination Auger! Thoughts



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Anyone try the Ridgid K-1 auger for going down urnainal traps? The video ridgid has sure makes it look too easy!


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Looks like a toy


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm calling shenanigans on that thing


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

The Ridgid Forum gave 10 of them to members to try out. Most have not tried it yet but my first impressions are they are built super tough.

Mark


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Looks like a bunch of cute gimmicks...
No, I won't be running a 4' auger through a shower or, floor drain...
I'm there to clean the line, so I'll be using the K-3800....

I'll put this one in the shed beside the K-6-DH and keep on using my General 3-FL-DH and U-4...


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Redwood said:


> RIDGID K-1 Combination Auger - YouTube
> 
> Looks like a bunch of cute gimmicks...
> No, I won't be running a 4' auger through a shower or, floor drain...
> ...


So yur K-3800 works good goin thru a urinal trap? I've only jetted the urinals for the last many years, although effective it's time consuming and a Beotch with mess as I'm running a gas powered 4k psi @4GPM cart jetter outside. I'm either going to convert my jetter to propane or buy an effective machine for going thru the traps while effectively cleaning the line. So what cable machine works good?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Drain Pro said:


> I'm calling shenanigans on that thing


So Drain Pro do you run a cable thru the urinal and if so whats yur setup, or do you usually just pull it?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> So Drain Pro do you run a cable thru the urinal and if so whats yur setup, or do you usually just pull it?


 First let me start by saying I f**king hate urinals. I try to get my soft 1/4" cable from electric eel around the urinal if I can using my handgun. If the stoppage is further down then off it comes. Then I'll run it with my 100/k3800/DM150 with either a 5/16" or 13/32" bulb head cable to clean the line properly.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> So yur K-3800 works good goin thru a urinal trap? I've only jetted the urinals for the last many years, although effective it's time consuming and a Beotch with mess as I'm running a gas powered 4k psi @4GPM cart jetter outside. I'm either going to convert my jetter to propane or buy an effective machine for going thru the traps while effectively cleaning the line. So what cable machine works good?


Nope I pull the urinal and use the k-3800 to run the line...
The urinal will be outside sizzling away while I run the line...


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I should add that I keep a bare end eel cable on the truck in case I can't get the coil head around the urinal. Sometimes I have better success with one over the other.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks y'all! Now I remember why I began jetting them out!


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Thanks y'all! Now I remember why I began jetting them out!


How do you jet them? I can't imagine getting started. What a mess. I have never jetted a urinal yet. But I would imagine using a fernco tee or wye and a bucket to collect waste water while I was jetting. 

Or do you stuff the hose in and put a rag around it and let it rip.haha


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plungerboy said:


> How do you jet them? I can't imagine getting started. What a mess. I have never jetted a urinal yet. But I would imagine using a fernco tee or wye and a bucket to collect waste water while I was jetting.
> 
> Or do you stuff the hose in and put a rag around it and let it rip.haha


He's not using a US Jetting 4018 on it either....:laughing:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I have used the K-1, it puts the General urinal auger to shame. It works really well for those urinals that are caked with urine salts in the trap way.

One of the first urinals I augured with the K-1 had other debris in the 2" line and it cleared it out well right up to the drop tee. I am very impressed with how it preforms. It needs a better fitting cable retainer on the handle to secure the cable in place. Also the quick disconnect handle disconnects with ease so I had to learn not to try and pick it up by the disconnect coupling.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

When it comes to clogged urinals, I'll pop the General Urinal Auger through it to see if it is something stupid like bubble gum, gum wrappers, toilet paper, etc.

If it is a heavy build up of urine salts I'm not playing around cleaning to the 1st tee and thinking it's good to go...:no:

I'll bet that little "C-Cutter" does a helluva job cleaning 2" Pipe..

That urinal is coming off the wall and it will be outside full of Sizzle cleaning itself while I properly clean the line...

For what we charge the customer might as well get the job done right....
And I have an aversion to callbacks anyhow...
30-Day Guarantee! Company policy....:thumbup:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

The urinal still comes off the wall and gets cleaned with my K-50 and 5/8 cables with the right sized heads and then a chain knocker to ensure the line is spotless. But I am not pulling a urinal that is full to the top if I do not have too. So the K-1 goes in first. 

To each his own when it comes to drain cleaning. I know when I am done the customer has gotten the best and the line will stay open as long as it is not abused with gum, wrappers, paper towels and such.

As for the general urinal auger I have used them for years and replaced them about every few months due to their cable tends wear out quickly and break. The K-1's cable is better designed and well suited for what Ridgid intended it for.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

plungerboy said:


> How do you jet them? I can't imagine getting started. What a mess. I have never jetted a urinal yet. But I would imagine using a fernco tee or wye and a bucket to collect waste water while I was jetting.
> 
> Or do you stuff the hose in and put a rag around it and let it rip.haha


With 1/8" hose and a drop head nozzle (it has 3 swivel beads on end that bend, kinda like a spring head but their heavy duty metal). It needs to be shoved into urinal, then manipulated behind front baffle while directed up, then then I run the jetter around 2000 psi and a bucket under urinal. Once it gets thru trap then up to full pressure which is still not 4000 though with pressure loss thru 1/8" hose. A full face shield is recommended. Been doing it this way for years, not a 100% method but works most of the time. But a real PITA.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

A real plumber would pull that urinal off the wall and scrape all the piss crystals out with his screwdriver.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Nathan901 said:


> A real plumber would pull that urinal off the wall and scrape all the piss crystals out with his screwdriver.


 Guess I am not a real plumber in your eyes. Let me just shred my license now.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Nathan901 said:


> A real plumber would pull that urinal off the wall and scrape all the piss crystals out with his screwdriver.


Not sure how to take your comment (I hate how text fails to catch ones tone) so ill play along. 
We all don't work in the land of every urinal can be pulled from the wall without the known consequences of being 100% certain with all knowledge that the 60 year old flange on a 25 year old urinal are not going to completely crumble and force the opening of a wall in a restaurant that is original to the 1930's, while absolutely pissing off the owner making one look like a jackazz (although I completely agree it may be required) because now you have forced a major repair project instead of trying every attempt to open said urinal drain,Through the use of equipment designed to do just that very thing. I'm all for properly cleaning a urinal and every line for that matter, however, when the probability of an expensive repair and down time is at stake and the owner understands where your coming from and knowingly accepts that they are on borrowed time before said renovation...I will make every attempt to open the drain and inform the customer of the recommended repair when it's perhaps their off season. There now let the bashing begin, im a big boy and I can take it!
But if you actually meant humor in your comment (should've included an lol, or a laughing icon or something) then ignore my previous statement above as it may have been over the top. Afterall im just tryin to be a real plumber here!:thumbsup:


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Don't be a real plumber....be a real drain cleaner  LoL. Here we go again. I love to stir the pot


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Drain Pro said:


> Don't be a real plumber....be a real drain cleaner  LoL. Here we go again. I love to stir the pot


Haha! Looks like we're just a few more posts from being merged with all the other plumber vs. drain cleaner threads! Lets not let this go there! But in all serious I only meant to infer that I can't always pull a urinal nor do they always need pulling. I merely wanted to know what many ou you guys use when it's purely within the urinal.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Haha! Looks like we're just a few more posts from being merged with all the other plumber vs. drain cleaner threads! But in all serious I only meant to infer that I can't always pull a urinal nor do they always need pulling. I merely wanted to know what many ou you guys use when it's purely within the urinal.


I'm a sh*t stirrer trying it create some fireworks on the Fourth of July is all.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Haha. Should have used a winky face.

The comment was not meant to taken seriously. I'm not going to pull a urinal off of a wall unless it's absolutely necessary. When Im up against a clogged urinal,obviously my last resort to is going the be to pull it off the wall. 
It's just that I have ran into a lot of urinals I couldn't get a cable through, and I don't like to think that I just poked a hole in a clog. 
All it takes is pulling it off the wall and showing them the build up, if they can stand being in the room. 

Just charge accordingly.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Ridged sent me one for free. Used it on six urinals. The 1st five went fine. The sixth, the cable caught, kinked, snapped off the handle


----------

